# Boat Fishing and Scuba divers??



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, please this is not to offend spearfishing, we both scuba dive, and my husband does spearfish. I think there is pleanty of room for everyone out in the Gulf of Mexico. We always, and I mean always, try to be respectful of those fishing around us but here comes the BUT..

Why when we are anchored fishing a reef area say 20 miles out or anywhere for hours with not a boat to be seen and then here comes a dive charter boat with scuba divers with spear guns, I will not say the name of the boat here, and they circle around us very close, and anchor up next to us, so close that we could cast over there boat and hear them. I mean CLOSE. 

Now if I were to come up to the spot they were already anchored on, we would have to stay 300 feet away from them according to the law correct, at least this is what we do or if there are divers we just find another spot. Even when we do dive, we would never do that to people anchored and fishing and sit our boat right on them and go underwater.. I think we might be to nice because it has happenned more than one time.

Now again, I guess this is complaining a little but I just thought it was rude and would like to have done something not very nice, just kidding, but at least stay far enough away that I cannot cast a lure into your boat.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

get a water balloon sling shot and load the balloons with vinager and garlic powder. always a fun game!


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

I know what you are saying. It happened to me twice but fortunately not recently. I fish and recently started diving. The last time it happened I was at the Joseph Meek. A boat pulled right up to my marker bouy, anchored and over went 5 divers. Within a couple of minutes, bubbles where coming up directly under my boat. I waited for a while but could still see their bubbles. I finally told my buddy, let's roll. I did say something to the bubble watch. He proceeded to tell me the wreck is 400ft long and that the divers went the other way. I replied, exactly, it's 400 ft and the divers came under my boat and not the other way. I did not mind that they showed up, the wreck was big enough for us to share. I told him that this is the type of thing that causes a rub between fishermen and divers. He said nothing more and we left. We pulled up to a boat that was doing some research on a wreck we wanted to dive. We chatted with them and asked if they minded. They didn't and we anchored. Most people I think would be cool if you at least chatted and figured a way to share the spot. Just my thoughts...


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

BB, you can't fix stupid. 
Pirate, I think you'd need a bigger gun to knock a hole in the hull...just sayin' 

Ignorance abounds, and it never ceases to amaze me. I do believe what you experienced is done by a small minority of folks, but, nonetheless, we'll all probably experience it at some point. The best thing, for health and peace of mind, is to move on. Their day will come.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

This subject has been discused at lengh in the past.what it boils down to is those public spots were put down for everyone. Those charters and planned dives were scheduled weeks in advance. How would you feel if you had to go to a different spot you paid big bucks to dive and couldn't because a fisherman was on the liberty ship a reef that was sunk for everyone. And no it's not against the law to get closer than 300 feet. You must just proceed with caution. And I wouldn't cast sinkers or anything else at any boat. Do that to me and your anchor will mysteriously get hung. So bring your diving gear. Now go find some little known spots and enjoy yourselves...


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Get some Menhadem oil and Bloody Chum


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Get a diamond or vertical jig on, add a couple more assist hooks, and jig really fast.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's getting dark shouldn't you kids be getting home!!!


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

sealark said:


> It's getting dark shouldn't you kids be getting home!!!


 Interesting, I also spend lots and lots of money on diesel fuel to enjoy the water but don't use that as an excuse not to drive further or go to a different spot, I guess you missed the part that said we all have a right to be there just don't anchor on top of me and don't be so close that I can easily cast free lines to your boat and I will give you the same respect if I see you there diving even if you do not deserve it. Fishing or diving I wouldn't get that close to another boat out of respect as not trying to interfere with their catch. We dive I get it but have some basic manners and check your EGO at the ramp. 
Yes they irriated me but I did nothing to hurt them or their property, thought about it but of course because I felt it was rude, but would never act on it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Bikini I was refering to the last posts after mine not yours. In the summer it's like a convention on public spots,any of them. That's what they were put down for. I've said enough...


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Get a diamond or vertical jig on, add a couple more assist hooks, and jig really fast.


yea kill someone over a fish. thats cool!!!!!!!!!! you going to his or her house and tell the children you killed their parents over a fish? :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

spear em said:


> yea kill someone over a fish. thats cool!!!!!!!!!! you going to his or her house and tell the children you killed their parents over a fish? :thumbsup:



It wouldn't kill them, and I didn't know sarcasm was so frowned upon. Lighten up.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Get some Menhadem oil and Bloody Chum


 
Dont waste your Menhaden oil and Bloody Chum. Sharky is usually already there with us. And trust me, he doesnt care about oil and chum when I have that AJ kickin like crazy next to my belly. Were used to it.

As far as bubbles go, dont make the assumption that just because bubbles are coming up from under your boat, that there is a diver under your boat. Those bubbles have usually come up 100 feet or so being carried buy the current. 

Sarcasm aside, Dont try and jig a diver. The bubble watcher is paying attention and you dont want an assault charge or worse, an injured person.

In closing, I would like to remind everyone that we are all on the same team here. Fishers/Divers dont suck, Roy Crabtree Sucks! :yes:


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> It wouldn't kill them, and I didn't know sarcasm was so frowned upon. Lighten up.


 
if you jigged me from a hundred feet down i would lighten up, in a casket. dont plant the seed. cant define sarcasm when you post how to drag someone to the surface with a diamond jig with added hooks.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

It needs to be If I can't anchor up 100ft from a dive boat then the dive boat should have to anchor 100ft from a non dive boat and only be able to go 100 ft from the boat they are diving from. It needs to be fair both ways. I don't know the correct distance, I was just throwing a number out there!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> It wouldn't kill them, and I didn't know sarcasm was so frowned upon. Lighten up.


Sarcasm isn't liked here. 

You are a horrible person for making that post. A horrible, horrible person. (sarcasm) 

Threads like this remind me of why I hate going out sometimes. Lounge in the pool drinking an ice cold beer>>>getting yelled at by (sometimes violent) jerks with no common courtesy.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

spear em said:


> if you jigged me from a hundred feet down i would lighten up, in a casket. dont plant the seed. cant define sarcasm when you post how to drag someone to the surface with a diamond jig with added hooks.


If someone was serious about doing that they'd need serious help. You can't honestly think it was a serious comment, come on now. Now if I was jigging when they pulled up and they still went down, they really need to proceed with caution. I have no problem sharing, if they don't interfere with what I was doing.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

sealark said:


> This subject has been discused at lengh in the past.what it boils down to is those public spots were put down for everyone. Those charters and planned dives were scheduled weeks in advance. How would you feel if you had to go to a different spot you paid big bucks to dive and couldn't because a fisherman was on the liberty ship a reef that was sunk for everyone. And no it's not against the law to get closer than 300 feet. You must just proceed with caution. And I wouldn't cast sinkers or anything else at any boat. Do that to me and your anchor will mysteriously get hung. So bring your diving gear. Now go find some little known spots and enjoy yourselves...


Lark you are being nice just to hang their anchor! I know I'm not alone when I say DON'T MAKE THE MISTAKE OF SLINGING LEAD AT ME,MY CREW or MY BOAT! That's BS! I WILL sling back and good chance mine will be faster and louder. Jus sayin!! Fisherman and divers are on the water for the same reason and that reason is to be on/in the water,sun and to have fun with friends. Come on folks!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Where were you? Was it on a weekend? You just have to share sometimes. Its not worth getting worked up over.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Just remember one thing about all of this, I'd rather be slightly irritated by a dive boat than working.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm going to just start sticking to live bottom, because I know exactly what you mean when another boat pulls right next to you when your 18 miles out in the gulf. (personal experience)


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish far fish deep. There are jerks everyware.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

To me, this is not a fisherman/diver issue. This is a common courtesy issue. Some people have it. Some don't. With the ridiculously short snapper season coming up, this will get out of hand for sure.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SaltAddict said:


> To me, this is not a fisherman/diver issue. This is a common courtesy issue. Some people have it. Some don't. With the ridiculously short snapper season coming up, this will get out of hand for sure.


You nailed it Salt! It is going to be a mad house for sure. Let's just hope no one gets hurt and everyone makes it home safe.


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

Whats the big deal about fishing around divers I have accually caught more fish with divers down some have even had spear holes (go figure) being courtious and nice to outher fisherman does have it rewards


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

I wasn't trying cause such controversy, just a good debate. It really is less about divers/fisherman and more about fun and respecting others. Something small like the Liberty Ship mentioned I understand close quarters, but huge areas of bridge rubble with only one boat anchored on it does not require such closeness. We love fishing and scuba I was just hoping we could all have a little more respect for eachother when we are doing what we enjoy. Luckily we don't care to much about snapper season as we throw back anything we don't eat that day. I guess that is another topic but why keep every single fish you catch just because it's legal as many as we catch I would need 10 freezers and three full time people to clean them all, I want fresh fish so keep what you can eat that day or weekend and leave the rest for next time. I agree that we usually don't start until the edge or further as normally there are not as many boats out there except the commercial guys.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

BB, Ron gave you the correct answer.


sealark said:


> This subject has been discused at lengh in the past.what it boils down to is those public spots were put down for everyone. Those charters and planned dives were scheduled weeks in advance. How would you feel if you had to go to a different spot you paid big bucks to dive and couldn't because a fisherman was on the liberty ship a reef that was sunk for everyone. And no it's not against the law to get closer than 300 feet. You must just proceed with caution. And I wouldn't cast sinkers or anything else at any boat. Do that to me and your anchor will mysteriously get hung. So bring your diving gear. Now go find some little known spots and enjoy yourselves...


But, if like you said it was a large (400') wreck, I believe there should've been some conversation between you two. I can understand about commercial dive boats but the private boats that pull right up on you is a different story. It's going to happen so I guess we have to live with it.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Bikini Bottom said:


> I wasn't trying cause such controversy, just a good debate. It really is less about divers/fisherman and more about fun and respecting others. Something small like the Liberty Ship mentioned I understand close quarters, but huge areas of bridge rubble with only one boat anchored on it does not require such closeness. We love fishing and scuba I was just hoping we could all have a little more respect for eachother when we are doing what we enjoy. Luckily we don't care to much about snapper season as we throw back anything we don't eat that day. I guess that is another topic but why keep every single fish you catch just because it's legal as many as we catch I would need 10 freezers and three full time people to clean them all, I want fresh fish so keep what you can eat that day or weekend and leave the rest for next time. I agree that we usually don't start until the edge or further as normally there are not as many boats out there except the commercial guys.


That's exactly what I was trying to say. We are all out there trying to enjoy the water, diving, fishing etc. A little courtesy goes a long way. Unfortunately, there will always be a few exceptions. I think most people are pretty good and I hope if nothing else, this just serves as a reminder to be courteous to each other when out there. One of my favorite stories occurred last year was when I was fishing. I had just pulled up to a new spot and caught a few and just ran out of bait. We were getting ready to call it a day when out of no where a small boat pulls up pretty close to my boat. I thought he needed a hand or something so I went around the boat to get closer to him. He then proceeds to tell me that he is done for the day and wanted to know if I wanted the rest of his bait. He had some shrimp and two croakers. One of the guys with me said, yes, we'll take it. My friend ended up catching an AJ with the croaker. Well, lo and behold, I put that shrimp on my line and caught my first flounder ever! It was a beauty, 22inches or like my friend kept calling it, it was a door mat. All because of a random act of kindness. I try to pay it forward always when someone does something like that. We are all a select group that have a passion for the water, fishing, diving etc. I'll simply end it with just be cool to each other out there. Again, just my two cents...


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

sealark said:


> Bikini I was refering to the last posts after mine not yours. In the summer it's like a convention on public spots,any of them. That's what they were put down for. I've said enough...


Sealark, sir, we don't know each other. Pretty sure we would not get along. That little threat about "messing with another mans gear", his anchor I believe. There is no room for that. Don't know your routine or your gear, but I suspect that misfortune could fall upon you, too. That is unless you live on your boat.......... and never sleep. Maybe you don't mean to, but you sound like a rather sneaky guy, operating in shadows, just out of sight. Bet the FWC and USCG would not think much of your seamanship habits.

As for folks and their charter plans, *why is that they are not supposed to change their** plans*? Why must everyone accommodate you? If I make the choice to run a long distance and someone is already sitting on the spot, I'll be disappointed. But it is was my choice and I'll move on. I'll adapt, I'll find something else. Whether I have fare paying passengers or just my wife and kids.

You sir, are what gives some folks on water a bad name. In this case, you have not helped anyone think favorable of divers. I have chatted with a few of them on this forum and you should apologize to them.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

SaltAddict said:


> To me, this is not a fisherman/diver issue. This is a common courtesy issue. Some people have it. Some don't. With the ridiculously short snapper season coming up, this will get out of hand for sure.


:thumbsup: Sadly, this is just another peek into what our society has become. *Me first, screw everyone else.* I do feel Sealark owes divers an apology. Sneaking around out of sight, messing with anchors........ rather than simply finding some that were already lost.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Captdroot said:


> Sealark, sir, we don't know each other. Pretty sure we would not get along. That little threat about "messing with another mans gear", his anchor I believe. There is no room for that. Don't know your routine or your gear, but I suspect that misfortune could fall upon you, too. That is unless you live on your boat.......... and never sleep. Maybe you don't mean to, but you sound like a rather sneaky guy, operating in shadows, just out of sight. Bet the FWC and USCG would not think much of your seamanship habits.
> 
> As for folks and their charter plans, why is that they are not supposed to change their plans? Why must everyone accommodate you? If I make the choice to run a long distance and someone is already sitting on the spot, I'll be disappointed. But it is was my choice and I'll move on. I'll adapt, I'll find something else. Whether I have fare paying passengers or just my wife and kids.
> 
> You sir, are what gives some folks on water a bad name. In this case, you have not helped anyone think favorable of divers. I have chatted with a few of them on this forum and you should apologize to them.


I think you need to read the thread from the beginning.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

^^^ +1 I guess he didn't see the first page


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I always make a point to ask someone already under anchor if they mind if we anchor or drift near them. Never been a problem with dive boats or fisherman. The operator of the big Sea Cobra dive boat over in Destin has come up to some spots I have been on, always asked if they could anchor near us, never been a problem. If they are comfortable diving that close to me, I am comfortable fishing that close to them. IMO, if you are strictly bottom fishing, you don't need that much room anyways and I have never told someone who asked me if they could anchor or fish close to my boat no. The way I look at it, no spot is "my spot" in the Gulf and a little communication between folks can ensure everyone stays happy.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> I always make a point to ask someone already under anchor if they mind if we anchor or drift near them. Never been a problem with dive boats or fisherman. The operator of the big Sea Cobra dive boat over in Destin has come up to some spots I have been on, always asked if they could anchor near us, never been a problem. If they are comfortable diving that close to me, I am comfortable fishing that close to them. IMO, if you are strictly bottom fishing, you don't need that much room anyways and I have never told someone who asked me if they could anchor or fish close to my boat no. The way I look at it, no spot is "my spot" in the Gulf and a little communication between folks can ensure everyone stays happy.


:thumbsup: That is why those radios come w/mikes. Proceeding with caution should *follow some kind of communication.* I also see a the comment on the first page referring to "spending $'s to dive". Again, that seems to ignore that that everyone spends $'s to get there. I'm going to be frank, "If have my elderly father on board on a calm day during mid week, I will not think much of someone barging in on us". Like snipperpeeps says, show a little courtesy. Ask before you join us. If it was the last time that you and your father were out fishing, wouldn't you appreciate the same treatment. I can promise you, my 83yr old father won't give a damn about what it cost you to barge in on his fishing trip.

And what about slipping around, out of sight, messing peoples stuff? Any one want to comment about that?


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I think its funny that people think divers dive and fishers fish. Ok, how many divers on here don't fish also?

In regards to respect and all that....I tend to find the people that are not courteous don't contribute to fishing forums, etc. In the RARE case that they do, there is usually quite a rant on here. Almost all of those boil down to some miscommunication or misinterpretation of intent.

In all cases, just try using a good attitude. Let the bad guys be bad and enjoy the 98% that are there to just have fun like you.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> I always make a point to ask someone already under anchor if they mind if we anchor or drift near them. Never been a problem with dive boats or fisherman. The operator of the big Sea Cobra dive boat over in Destin has come up to some spots I have been on, always asked if they could anchor near us, never been a problem. If they are comfortable diving that close to me, I am comfortable fishing that close to them. IMO, if you are strictly bottom fishing, you don't need that much room anyways and I have never told someone who asked me if they could anchor or fish close to my boat no. The way I look at it, no spot is "my spot" in the Gulf and a little communication between folks can ensure everyone stays happy.


Bing.

Communication is also important, too, because you might be dealing with a novice boater on any of the reefs outside of the Pass. Could be a person's first time out. That's just my humble opinion. All it takes is being nice.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Capt Droot you better go back and read my entire post fool I stated and standby that if someone casts sinkers at me for diving on a public wreck that my tax dollars help pay for there anchor could become fouled. What the hell would you do?


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

sealark said:


> Capt Droot you better go back and read my entire post fool I stated and standby that if someone casts sinkers at me for diving on a public wreck that my tax dollars help pay for there anchor could become fouled. What the hell would you do?


Help me out, did you say anything about communicating with the folks that were already anchored fishing? Did you mention anything about asking "Would you mind........? Could we................?"


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

After reading I had to post...

If anyone is casting anything at my boat in anger there will be hell to pay. This has nothing to do with divers and fishermen on the same spot. I don't know Sealark but i do know we were diving many, many years ago and we also fish.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> Help me out, did you say anything about communicating with the folks that were already anchored fishing? Did you mention anything about asking "Would you mind........? Could we................?"


What difference does that make whatever was communicated I guess didn't work or they wouldn't revert to violence. Why should someone have to ask to go to a public wreck. :thumbdown: You call yourself Capt, Do you have a CG license or are you just a boat owner Capt wannabe ?


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

sealark said:


> What difference does that make whatever was communicated I guess didn't work or they wouldn't revert to violence. Why should someone have to ask to go to a public wreck. :thumbdown: You call yourself Capt, Do you have a CG license or are you just a boat owner Capt wannabe ?


I've got a little experience in this sorta thing. So, are you a licensed skipper?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> I've got a little experience in this sorta thing. So, are you a licensed skipper?


You didn't answer my question, Yes I got my license in 1982 (were you born then). I ran charters and commercial fished here in Pensacola. I let it expire a couple years ago. I've seen just about anything that can happen on wrecks public and private Only been Diving since 1953(It's not a typo 53). OK it's your turn........


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> After reading I had to post...
> 
> If anyone is casting anything at my boat in anger there will be hell to pay. This has nothing to do with divers and fishermen on the same spot. I don't know Sealark but i do know we were diving many, many years ago and we also fish.


:thumbsup:This is all about trying work together, sharing the resource, whether it is natural or artificial. As snipperpeeps mentioned, "Some grown up communication is where it starts". Sealark speaks about "He pays taxes". Doesn't he realize that we all do. Just two weeks ago, I told a gentleman on this forum. "If someone tries to harm you or vessel, simply pick up the mike, Channel 16 and advise the USCG (hope I got those initials right). Give them the vessel's Registration numbers. Binoculars have many good uses...... and don't take up much space. This will be the first step in the investigation.

I also told him "Then give ground and let the powers that be handle it".

One more thing, "Isn't this kinda like driving 70mph, leaving a safe distance between you and the semi ahead. Then some guy comes in and puts his car 15' in front of you and 15' behind the semi"????? Manners isn't it?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've met Sealark and he is far from the kind of guy who "slips around in the shadows." He is a stand up guy who would help anyone out.

If you are fishing a "private" spot and you don't want anyone else to fish it, move if you see another boat approaching, that's what I do. In regards to published numbers, no one has any more right to be there than another person, regardless of who got there first. It's no different than two people fishing standing near one another on the end of the pensacola beach pier. 

I spearfish and fish. Divers do not screw up a bite. If anything, they improve it. Also, if someone pays money to charter a dive boat to take them to a specific wreck, and I was their captain, you'd better believe I would take those people to that wreck. There is plenty of room for everyone on pretty much any wreck out there, fish don't sit directly on top of the wreck anyways, they circle it, and if you can fish well you should have no problem catching fish with another boat or two nearby. We all have the same right to be out there, no one owns the gulf.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

sealark said:


> You didn't answer my question, Yes I got my license in 1982 (were you born then). I ran charters and commercial fished here in Pensacola. I let it expire a couple years ago. I've seen just about anything that can happen on wrecks public and private Only been Diving since 1953(It's not a typo 53). OK it's your turn........


Well, seems that we have traveled a very similar path....... perhaps there is one big difference.

Here it is: Born '50 in central Fl, 1980 100 Ton Ocean Operator issued USCG Jacksonville Fl, (you remember the '77 gas lines) Oil patch GOM '80-'86, (Venice to Corpus Cristie) up graded to 100 Ton Ocean Master, Part time Charter fishing and part time commercial fishing from 1980-1998. Kept my 100 Ton license active until around 1996? Fished from Charleston to Ft Pierce on Atlantic and Ft Meyers to St Marks on the GOM. 

*The big difference???............ sounds like you don't seem to want to chat before shoving someone off a location. Or perhaps you are what I and other traveled seaman call, "A Big frog on a little pond". This gives you a sense of entitlement.*


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I just don't see how someone with as much experience on the water could have misread my posts like you did. Oh well from a ex 100 ton master to another you have a great day Capt.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

sealark said:


> I just don't see how someone with as much experience on the water could have misread my posts like you did. Oh well from a ex 100 ton master to another you have a great day Capt.


Thank you sir for your service in the USN.......... and I truly mean that. In 1969 I was lucky, I caught a high lottery number. One of my few old fishing buddies severed on the Forrestal and fought the fire.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> Thank you sir for your service in the USN.......... and I truly mean that. In 1969 I was lucky, I caught a high lottery number. One of my few old fishing buddies severed on the Forrestal and fought the fire.


I helped with the decommissioning of the Lexington here in Pensacola with all the hull Diving and Diving the Forrestall when she was here as a training carrier. I was retired at the time and working the local Shipyards as a Diver. :thumbup:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

What I get from all this and with my experiences, Public spots are public spots. You don't have to ask to fish on a spot if someone is already there. But use common sense. How would you feel if I pulled right up within feet of you and started fishing? If you are good at fishing then you don't need to be right over the wreck. I have pulled up on a "full" wreck before and anchored up 100 ft away from the wreck and chummed and caught more fish then the other boats to the point they actually thought we were on the wreck and moved over to us. Last year My dad took me and my older bro and our girlfriends snapper fishing and we went to a spot and it was full. Went to 2 more spots before we found one that was empty. Knowing the girls would need a lot of attention to catch fish we didn't want to be close to anyone. After about 30mins a boat with 2 guys pulled up and was literally 20ft away form us drifting. They got so close that when they both were hooked up I actually had to reach overboard and put my foot on their boat to keep it from hitting ours. Now that is f*cking over the limit. Also, they were looking at our girls and when they were reeling in a fish they were like "Get it girl!". Lets just say they left in a hurry after that sh*t. In the process of them drifting back and forth they cut our buoy line and we lost our $50 buoy.

But enough about that. I have dealt with divers too. Had a few boats pull up on us and start to dive with no problem. Can't say I caught more or less fish but I did not like them as close as they were. Did have a problem one day when some divers got in the water and swam to our buoy and started pulling it up saying hey look what someone left behind! :001_huh: We were 15ft from our buoy because the current and other boaters speeding by real close and them making circles around us trying to find where to go had pushed it out. Had to say hey thats ours! He apologized and brought it over to us. I guess in hind sight he saved us from having to get it later. And finally one day had a group of private divers anchor up with some hot chicks who did not mind stripping down to their birthday suits :w00t::notworthy: in front of us while asking what we were catching lol Our anchor got hung up and they gladly swam down and freed it for us. 

I have no problem with divers. They are fisherman just like me. What I do not like is idiots without courtesy.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bottom line: be they right or be they wrong with respect to courtesy rec fisherman are never going to change chartered dive boat operators regarding them pulling up and dropping anchor on a reef where another Rec boat is fishing. Best to keep that in mind and move on if divers bother you while fishing. 

Build an inventory of spots up so you can just move to the next one. Lot less stressful that way.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

deersniper270 said:


> What I get from all this and with my experiences, Public spots are public spots. You don't have to ask to fish on a spot if someone is already there. But use common sense. How would you feel if I pulled right up within feet of you and started fishing? If you are good at fishing then you don't need to be right over the wreck. I have pulled up on a "full" wreck before and anchored up 100 ft away from the wreck and chummed and caught more fish then the other boats to the point they actually thought we were on the wreck and moved over to us. Last year My dad took me and my older bro and our girlfriends snapper fishing and we went to a spot and it was full. Went to 2 more spots before we found one that was empty. Knowing the girls would need a lot of attention to catch fish we didn't want to be close to anyone. After about 30mins a boat with 2 guys pulled up and was literally 20ft away form us drifting. They got so close that when they both were hooked up I actually had to reach overboard and put my foot on their boat to keep it from hitting ours. Now that is f*cking over the limit. Also, they were looking at our girls and when they were reeling in a fish they were like "Get it girl!". Lets just say they left in a hurry after that sh*t. In the process of them drifting back and forth they cut our buoy line and we lost our $50 buoy.
> 
> But enough about that. I have dealt with divers too. Had a few boats pull up on us and start to dive with no problem. Can't say I caught more or less fish but I did not like them as close as they were. Did have a problem one day when some divers got in the water and swam to our buoy and started pulling it up saying hey look what someone left behind! :001_huh: We were 15ft from our buoy because the current and other boaters speeding by real close and them making circles around us trying to find where to go had pushed it out. Had to say hey thats ours! He apologized and brought it over to us. I guess in hind sight he saved us from having to get it later. And finally one day had a group of private divers anchor up with some hot chicks who did not mind stripping down to their birthday suits :w00t::notworthy: in front of us while asking what we were catching lol Our anchor got hung up and they gladly swam down and freed it for us.
> 
> I have no problem with divers. They are fisherman just like me. What I do not like is idiots without courtesy.


Now that is some crazy sh-t! To kick his boat away from hitting yours? That right there is simply wrong! You will like this one. It was posted last year on the forum but I was fishing with a friend of mine about 22 mi out. We were anchored. A while later another boat pulls up and anchors about 150ft away. They decide to leave. They throw their anchor ball out, push forward hard then does a hard U turn and starts heading right at us. The guy is coming at us about 7knots head to head, looking right at us, next thing you know, WANG! He hit us head on! I'm sure my buddy will chime in when he reads this. I was shocked to say the least. How can you be way the heck out there by yourself and still get hit in plain day light. Had I not been on the boat, I would not have believed the story! Crazy! 

Gotta say, the birthday suit story is good one!


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I think everybody is just playing telephone while the shank gets passed from one to another until somebody is shived.

The originator of this post said, in short, that if another boat anchors up that close that they wouldn't at the least be so close that a lead that's cast wouldn't be able to land in the other boat.

Then, it went off on a tangent, that somebody better not cast leads at me.

Then, Jerry Springer's security jumped in to split the two parties up.

Then, Jap. Jigs got thrown in.

Then, anchors started moving about.

Then, mankind discovered UFO's.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it me, or did we just witness Sealark and Captdroot become friends? Man, what a great forum.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Aside from all of the threatening arguments, I pose this question: Why on earth would somebody fish a public spot that dive boats routinely go to? There are thousands of spots that hold better fish within a quick run of the pass. I'm going with Sealark on this one.... Find some lesser known spots. All it takes is an hour or two of trolling (not the internet, the gulf), and paying attention to your sonar.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

jspooney said:


> Is it me, or did we just witness Sealark and Captdroot become friends? Man, what a great forum.


 
Not really a surprise. This is the PENSACOLA Fishing Forum. We all have the same hobby, eat at the same restaurants, drink at the same watering holes and think Roy Crabtree is an incredible blow hole.

Bottom line; our styles of fishin differ a little, but get us all together at a fish-fry with some beer and I guarantee we all have a damn good time. 
work it out folks, its just fishin!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Bikinibottom- thanks for this thread. I will not lie, at first I cringed at where I thought this thread might go. I think we are all of similar mind set. If common courtesy is applied, we can all share the "sand box."

It is nice to know several non-divers are aware that divers don't "scare" fish off (this myth was rampant years ago). 

I am a diver and a hook & line fisherman. I have had rude divers while fishing and rude fisherman while diving. The salt pasture is mostly just like dry land... you will run into an A-hole from time to time. The one thing I will say that makes me very proud to be a mariner (salty boat owner) "a thousand people will pass an old lady with a flat tire, very few people on boats will pass someone in distress."

For anyone who is unsure of what a diver can offer... next time you see a diver surface, ask them about what they saw. I gladly tell fishermen where the fish are schooling. How they are acting. What's the biggest AJ. Hell, I will tell ya anything you want to know. Some times I hang out just to see if my advice was helpful.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Bikinibottom- thanks for this thread. I will not lie, at first I cringed at where I thought this thread might go. I think we are all of similar mind set. If common courtesy is applied, we can all share the "sand box."
> 
> It is nice to know several non-divers are aware that divers don't "scare" fish off (this myth was rampant years ago).
> 
> ...


 
Well put Ian, I am also more than happy/willing to share any info that i can with regard to what i saw down on a wreck. If you see a pair of divers surface and they dont move on to another wreck, they will likely be sitting there for an hour or so. That is usually a good time to pass by and pick my brain if you see me out.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

You just about got it:yes:




Starlifter said:


> I think everybody is just playing telephone while the shank gets passed from one to another until somebody is shived.
> 
> The originator of this post said, in short, that if another boat anchors up that close that they wouldn't at the least be so close that a lead that's cast wouldn't be able to land in the other boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Haulin' Ash said:


> Well put Ian, I am also more than happy/willing to share any info that i can with regard to what i saw down on a wreck. If you see a pair of divers surface and they dont move on to another wreck, they will likely be sitting there for an hour or so. That is usually a good time to pass by and pick my brain if you see me out.


Gentlemen (ladies, too), thanks for all the input. *This is not a fisherman versus divers issue.* This is about sharing and manners, respecting each other. Sounds like "No one" owns the resource* (yes, once you* *or I haul out some washing machines, etc, that location does not* *belong to us)* There is no seniority out there; there is no pecking order. Divers with 35yrs worth of experience or divers with six months of experience; fishermen of all ages and years of experience;....... should all share in the opportunity to enjoy the resource. Some new comers may not even realize the situation. *If a diver or a fisherman is at the spot when you arrive, show some courtesy. Everyone *should at least make an attempt to "chat" about your plans/intentions before barging in on someone anchored. Everyone has the right to be there, just like on the highway, but no one respects a fella that wants your lane, sending you over onto the shoulder of the road. There is simply no room for any pecking order Bull shit. When you hear "May day, May day....." there is no pecking order. I do not enjoy sharing our roadways with idiots and assholes. Our fishing grounds are no different. Please, don't just barge in on folks.

As for ice cold beer, fried fish, and swapping saltwater tales....... can only think of one thing any better..... and these days, I'm not so sure about that.


----------

